# !(Enough!)-The Yakov Smirnoff poll



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 2, 2008)

I am tired of being the lone voice of reason adrift in a sea of references to lame observational comedy about a country that no longer exists. But I try to be reasonable and open minded around here and so I have decided to see if MAYBE, just maybe I need to rethink my position. So, I'm throwing it out to the community as a whole. Is there or is there not ever an appropriate time for a Yakov Smirnoff reference? Oh, and I included a third category for those of you who like to vote on issues about which you are uninformed. I want this bold experiment in democracy to be fair, after all. 

Once the community has spoken, I promise to abide by your decision. But just remember, if you vote in favor of me shutting up, you have only yourselves to blame for what happens.

Dr. P


EDITED: Geez, you can't make a poll without people complaining.  Here is the master's web page, you can click to youtube links from there. 
http://www.yakov.com/default.html


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 2, 2008)

"Who is Yakov Smirnoff?"

Not "Who cares?" or "Get a life, Dr. P."


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

you should've included an example for the people who don't get it, but yes there is always a time for Yakov Smirnoff, at first I thought you were talking about the vodka guy


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 2, 2008)

Yakov Smirnoff makes a poll about You.

-Rusty
(non-voting right now)


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 2, 2008)

I must confess...I know who you refer to but DESPERATELY want to pick the third option for the third choice contained therein.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 2, 2008)

She pulled a mini-ripley.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 2, 2008)

Where is the "Sometimes" option?

'cause really, there are times when it's apporpriate. Not often, but it does happen.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 2, 2008)

I chose yes, because honestly, as long as it makes you laugh Dr. P, than that is all that matters. And when someone else gets it too, all the better.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 2, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I chose yes, because honestly, as long as it makes you laugh Dr. P, than that is all that matters. And when someone else gets it too, all the better.



Ah!:doh: I guess I should have made my stance clearer. I'm anti-Smirnoff. But thank you for considering my amusement a priority.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr. P... I used to own an Russian made motorcycle. If you have ever owned a Russian made vehicle you will realize that post Soviet Yakov Smirnoff is still relevent in many ways. The Soviet Union and now Russia was, and is the great country that has an inferiority complex... and rightly so in many ways. When the Russian Motorcycle Clubs (Ural & Dnepr motorcycles...) go for a ride, they have a running bet on who's motorcycle the first part will fall from. In the Soviet Union Marx once said that "quantity has a quality of it's own"... they had lots of military might, not quality. Now Russia has the most billionairs in the world, but they are still bickering and gridlocked in cronyism. Do you know why Mig fighter jet exhausts point up? Because most of Russia's (and the Soviet Union's) runways are made of dirt... seriously.

So as for Yakov Smirnoff... I say dated, but still relevent.



...and I like those furry Russian hats.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Ah!:doh: I guess I should have made my stance clearer. I'm anti-Smirnoff. But thank you for considering my amusement a priority.



I sorry, I did not know. But since Yakov is not known FA, you can make fun of him here, he no care. (sorry for lame Russian accent type writing)


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Dr. P... I used to own an Russian made motorcycle. If you have ever owned a Russian made vehicle you will realize that post Soviet Yakov Smirnoff is still relevent in many ways. The Soviet Union and now Russia was, and is the great country that has an inferiority complex... and rightly so in many ways. When the Russian Motorcycle Clubs (Ural & Dnepr motorcycles...) go for a ride, they have a running bet on who's motorcycle the first part will fall from. In the Soviet Union Marx once said that "quantity has a quality of it's own"... they had lots of military might, not quality. Now Russia has the most billionairs in the world, but they are still bickering and gridlocked in cronyism. Do you know why Mig fighter jet exhausts point up? Because most of Russia's (and the Soviet Union's) runways are made of dirt... seriously.
> 
> So as for Yakov Smirnoff... I say dated, but still relevent.
> 
> ...





DumbAssBunny said:


> (sorry for lame Russian accent type writing)



Dear Stan,
&#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;! Thank you for explain me these things I not knowing at time such as I living there. Is for me most useful. (And I bet you look great in the hat.)


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Dear Stan,
> &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;! Thank you for explain me these things I not knowing at time such as I living there. Is for me most useful. (And I bet you look great in the hat.)



... and same for you in wearing babushka beautiful lady.


You wait... five pages. 


Maybe I make picture, wear fuzzy hat, look like Russian bear. :bow:


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 2, 2008)

I am against _any _reference to this supposed personnage, just because the whole idea is not wholesome nor tidy and *you* don't think it should oughta' happen and you _know_ that I go by your opinion in matters Russian! So there! Nanner-nanner! What were we talking about?  I am all about a complete and _total_ ban on this guy...just because...I don't know why...but I am all for it!!  But, saaaay...on a groovy note, I am liking that Russian "don't techno for an answer" band..."Supersonic Futures"...turns out that the head guy, Oleg Kostrow, used to play with Oleg Gitarkin outta' _Messer fur Frau Muller _and then the more famous _Messer Chups_....small woild!! Rock on!:bow: 

View attachment YakovSmirnoff.jpg


View attachment gallery10.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 3, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> I am against _any _reference to this supposed personnage, just because the whole idea is not wholesome nor tidy and *you* ...
> ...yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada ada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada ada yada yada yada yada nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet
> ...



Hey! Smirnoff's hat is a lot fuzzier than mine!



I'm jealous.



Don't care what you say Mr. Earle, I'm still liking ol' Yakov.




Four more pages and counting...




Just curious... do the Russians think he's funny, or is he kinda like Jerry Lewis in France?


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 3, 2008)

Mr. Stan, sir, you are saying "yada" to the "nyet"???????? But the internyets provides us with giga-minutes of cheerful and wholesome entertainment at a time....I am lost and confused???? Maybe this yakov character stole the goodness out of the internets???? 



fa_man_stan said:


> Hey! Smirnoff's hat is a lot fuzzier than mine!
> I'm jealous.
> Don't care what you say Mr. Earle, I'm still liking ol' Yakov.
> Four more pages and counting...*yadayadayadayadayadanyetnyetnyet*
> Just curious... do the Russians think he's funny, or is he kinda like Jerry Lewis in France?



PS, Mr. Stan, sir...I think that he is considered to be more like W.C.Fields in Philadelphia!  quoth: "I once spent a year in Philadelphia, I think it was on a Sunday" :bow: 

View attachment internet_1.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Jul 3, 2008)

always. everything should be made into a yakov smirnoff reference, because life is absurd and thusly it makes sense.

but in soviet russia, sense makes you!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 3, 2008)

You sir are probably correct as usual.:bow:

What I should have said is...
nada nada nada nyuk nyuk nyuk

As W.C. Fields once said:
"A rich man is nothing but a poor man with money."










Windom Earle said:


> Mr. Stan, sir, you are saying "yada" to the "nyet"???????? But the internyets provides us with giga-minutes of cheerful and wholesome entertainment at a time....I am lost and confused???? Maybe this yakov character stole the goodness out of the internets????
> 
> 
> 
> PS, Mr. Stan, sir...I think that he is considered to be more like W.C.Fields in Philadelphia!  quoth: "I once spent a year in Philadelphia, I think it was on a Sunday" :bow:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 3, 2008)

I never tire of dated 80s references. I say bring on the Emo Phillips jokes too.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 3, 2008)

I feel bad for Yakov Smirnoff. The Berlin Wall, Perestroika, Glasnost and shish boom bah, Yakov was on the unemployment line, the one person the fall of Communism crushed.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 3, 2008)

I see where this is heading, but I'm not conceding until this reaches 5 pages or we see the picture of Stan in the hat whichever comes first. (I REALLY want to see the picture of Stan in the fur hat.) So, insert the belligerent argument of your choice here and credit it to me and keep convincing me.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 3, 2008)

I will say that my main exposure to Yakov has been a) His little stint in Brewster's Millions (including catchphrase) and b) the standup he did on Rodney Dangerfield's Comedy Show (HBO, circa 1983). The only skit I recall was his bit about being in a supermarket and seeing a box that said "New Freedom..." what a country--freedom in a box. So he bought 15 of them. When he went to work at a restaurant, he decided to use them on the tables since they were 'sanitary napkins.' I recall he was on the 700 Club not too long ago and got saved before he went to Branson, so I am curious as to whether his standup is still suggestive like that.

While I do agree to the Yes vote, it is often with a facepalm in that "hmm, we punish burglars by letting them sue the homeowners when they injure themselves in the house they are burgling...what a country!"


I always refer to a classic Doctor Demento skit called "Russian Bandstand." It sums up everything I loved about the whole Communist stereotype. That and the short scene where Vanessa Angel strips down to her undies near the end of Spies Like Us (undoubtedly one of the only enjoyable scenes in that film--at least chubster Aykroyd got to bed her).Spoken: Welcome to Russian Bandstand​
This is your host, Nikita Clarkchev​
In Russia almost everybody watches Russian Bandstand​
(Machine gun fire)​
Now everybody watches Russian Bandstand​
Ha, ha, ha​ 

Next is number one song in Russia​
(Excerpt of Chuck Berry song played backwards)​ 

(But we don't like that song)​
You've got to like that song​
It's number one song​ 

(But we don't like)​
(Machine gun fire)​ 

Who else doesn't like that song?​ 

(I don't like) (Machine gun fire)​
(any other song)​ 

Too late, comrade! Now, anybody else don't like?​
(We like that song)​
Alright, now a word from our sponsor. You better listen​ 

Light up Stroganoff​
New short length cigarette​
Each cigarette, two puffs​
That's all you got time for​
Work twenty-two hours a day salt mine​
It's only cigarette with microphone filter​
So be careful comrades, secret police are listening​
It's only cigarette I smoke, right Comrade Mamarelachev​
Right, only cigarette you can buy​ 

Next on the Russian Bandstand is country's number one singing star,​
Nikita Presleychev​
What are you going to sing, Nikita​
(Chuck Berry song played backwards)​ 

No, that's wrong song​
(Machine gun fire)​
Tomorrow we have new number one singing star​
Tomorrow we have new number one song​ 

Hey, comrade, we are secret police,​
Tomorrow we'll have new host on Russian Bandstand​
(Machine gun fire)​




Spencer and Spencer [1959]​
Russian Bandstand​ 
My boss two companies ago was from Minsk, so we often chatted back and forth (in accent) about punishment for lab failure is working 22 hours day in basement salt mine.

Dr. Marshall can now chide me about my only exposure to Russian music being Regina Spektor and t.A.T.u. (something about quasi-lesbionic Russian technopop just intrigues me).


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 3, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> t.A.T.u. (something about quasi-lesbionic Russian technopop just intrigues me).



AAHHHHH!!!!!! &#1055;&#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1084;&#1091;????!!!!!!WHY?????:doh::doh::doh::doh:




*Although AS, I'm glad to see you know the EXACT DATES of your Yakov Smirnoff "experiences." And are up to date on the status of his religious convictions.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 3, 2008)

Two pages and counting Marshall...




I dunno... it's hot outside... the hat is really fuzzy and I'm thinking sweaty hair...


...this thread ain't moving at lightnin' speed if you know what I'm getting at.




mmmmmmmmmmmmmmaybe...


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 3, 2008)

&#1055;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072; &#1089;&#1080;&#1076;&#1103;&#1097; &#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1080;&#1085;&#1095;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1103; &#1074;&#1086;&#1082;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075; &#1085;&#1072; &#1095;&#1072;&#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080; &#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1087;&#1100;&#1102;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; I' m &#1087;&#1077;&#1095;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1103; &#1085;&#1072; &#1084;&#1072;&#1096;&#1080;&#1085;&#1082;&#1077; &#1074;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1093; &#1087;&#1086; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091; &#1080;&#1079; &#1084;&#1086;&#1080;&#1093; &#1086;&#1073;&#1099;&#1095;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; delightfully &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1074;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103; &#1080; &#1096;&#1091;&#1090;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;&#1099;&#1093; &#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1073;&#1086;&#1074; &#1085;&#1072; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1093; (&#1089;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; btw reps &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076;&#1103;, it' s &#1084;&#1086;&#1080; &#1074;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090;&#1080;&#1083;&#1103;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1099; &#1082;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1099;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1088;&#1091;&#1102;&#1090; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103;) &#1071; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1102; &#1086;&#1097;&#1091;&#1087;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1082;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1077; &#1103; &#1076;&#1077;&#1081;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086; &#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1078;&#1077;&#1085; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1085;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100; &#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1100;&#1084;&#1091;. I' m &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1082;&#1090;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1088;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1103;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091; &#1103; &#1073;&#1077;&#1075;&#1091; &#1082; &#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1091;, &#1073;&#1099;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086; &#1093;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1102; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1086; &#1080;&#1079; &#1090;&#1077;&#1093; &#1080;&#1079;&#1074;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1099;&#1093; thingies &#1086;&#1073;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1082;&#1080; &#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072; &#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072;, plop &#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1074;&#1085;&#1080;&#1079;, &#1087;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1084;&#1086;&#1080; &#1103;&#1097;&#1080;&#1082;&#1080; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1073;&#1099;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086; &#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077; &#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1103; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091; &#1080; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1073;&#1080;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1091;&#1085;&#1099; &#1084;&#1086;&#1081; &#1080;&#1096;&#1072;&#1082; &#1074;&#1085;&#1080;&#1079; &#1085;&#1072; &#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077;. &#1053;&#1080;&#1079;&#1082;&#1086; &#1080; &#1089;&#1086;&#1079;&#1077;&#1088;&#1094;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072; &#1089;&#1080;&#1076;&#1103;&#1097; &#1090;&#1072;&#1084; &#1089;&#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1102;&#1097; &#1103; &#1074;&#1080;&#1078;&#1091; &#1101;&#1090;&#1091; &#1090;&#1088;&#1086;&#1087;&#1082;&#1091; &#1084;&#1091;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077;&#1077;&#1074; &#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1103; &#1076;&#1086; &#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072;. &#1071; &#1085;&#1072;&#1095;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;&#1102; &#1095;&#1091;&#1074;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1101;&#1090;&#1072; &#1097;&#1077;&#1082;&#1086;&#1095;&#1072; &#1096;&#1091;&#1084;&#1080;&#1093;&#1072; &#1074;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1093; &#1087;&#1086; &#1084;&#1086;&#1080;&#1084; &#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1072;&#1084; &#1073;&#1099;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086; &#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1080;&#1084; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100;&#1102; &#1082; &#1084;&#1086;&#1077;&#1084;&#1091; &#1086;&#1090;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079;&#1091; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1083;&#1077; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1089;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1085;&#1072; &#1084;&#1085;&#1077;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099; &#1084;&#1091;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077;&#1080; &#1085;&#1072; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1084; &#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;. I &#1073;&#1099;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086; &#1088;&#1072;&#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1078;&#1072;&#1085;&#1088;&#1072; &#1080; &#1076;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1082; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077;, " fuck! ". &#1071; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1083;&#1077; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1075;&#1072;&#1102; &#1082; &#1084;&#1086;&#1077;&#1084;&#1091; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1091;, &#1093;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1102; &#1073;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1091;&#1102; &#1074;&#1072;&#1083;&#1102;&#1096;&#1082;&#1091; &#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1073;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;&#1075;&#1080; &#1080; &#1085;&#1072;&#1095;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;&#1102; &#1087;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1084;&#1091;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077;&#1077;&#1074; &#1097;&#1077;&#1090;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089; &#1084;&#1086;&#1080;&#1093; &#1085;&#1086;&#1075; &#1080; &#1080;&#1096;&#1072;&#1082;&#1072;. &#1071; &#1073;&#1099;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086; &#1090;&#1088;&#1103;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1102; &#1080;&#1079;&#1074;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1077; thingie &#1086;&#1073;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1082;&#1080; &#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072; &#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072; &#1080; &#1089;&#1080;&#1078;&#1091; &#1085;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1076; &#1074;&#1085;&#1080;&#1079; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099; &#1079;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1095;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1084;&#1086;&#1102; &#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1087;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1073;&#1072; &#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;. &#1044;&#1077;&#1081;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086; &#1074;&#1089;&#1086;&#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; &#1090;&#1086;!


The translator of the Czars... Copy, paste, set "Russian to English" and enjoy.

(&#1054;&#1076;&#1080;&#1085; &#1096;&#1072;&#1075; &#1073;&#1083;&#1080;&#1078;&#1077; &#1082; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1094;&#1077; 3 Marshall...)


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 3, 2008)

...and profound in the depths to which it reaches...that must have hurt one's ankles like the dickens! 



fa_man_stan said:


> &#1055;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072; &#1089;&#1080;&#1076;&#1103;&#1097; &#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1080;&#1085;&#1095;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1103; &#1074;&#1086;&#1082;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075; &#1085;&#1072; &#1095;&#1072;&#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080; &#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1087;&#1100;&#1102;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; I' m &#1087;&#1077;&#1095;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1103; &#1085;&#1072; &#1084;&#1072;&#1096;&#1080;&#1085;&#1082;&#1077; &#1074;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1093; &#1087;&#1086; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091; &#1080;&#1079; &#1084;&#1086;&#1080;&#1093; &#1086;&#1073;&#1099;&#1095;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; delightfully &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1074;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103; &#1080; &#1096;&#1091;&#1090;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;&#1099;&#1093; &#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1073;&#1086;&#1074; &#1085;&#1072; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1093; (&#1089;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; btw reps &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076;&#1103;, it' s &#1084;&#1086;&#1080; &#1074;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090;&#1080;&#1083;&#1103;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1099; &#1082;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1099;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1088;&#1091;&#1102;&#1090; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103;) &#1071; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1102; &#1086;&#1097;&#1091;&#1087;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1082;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1077; &#1103; &#1076;&#1077;&#1081;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086; &#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1078;&#1077;&#1085; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1085;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100; &#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1100;&#1084;&#1091;. I' m &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1082;&#1090;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1088;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1103;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091; &#1103; &#1073;&#1077;&#1075;&#1091; &#1082; &#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1091;, &#1073;&#1099;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086; &#1093;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1102; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1086; &#1080;&#1079; &#1090;&#1077;&#1093; &#1080;&#1079;&#1074;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1099;&#1093; thingies &#1086;&#1073;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1082;&#1080; &#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072; &#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072;, plop &#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1074;&#1085;&#1080;&#1079;, &#1087;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1084;&#1086;&#1080; &#1103;&#1097;&#1080;&#1082;&#1080; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1073;&#1099;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086; &#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077; &#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1103; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091; &#1080; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1073;&#1080;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1091;&#1085;&#1099; &#1084;&#1086;&#1081; &#1080;&#1096;&#1072;&#1082; &#1074;&#1085;&#1080;&#1079; &#1085;&#1072; &#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077;. &#1053;&#1080;&#1079;&#1082;&#1086; &#1080; &#1089;&#1086;&#1079;&#1077;&#1088;&#1094;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072; &#1089;&#1080;&#1076;&#1103;&#1097; &#1090;&#1072;&#1084; &#1089;&#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1102;&#1097; &#1103; &#1074;&#1080;&#1078;&#1091; &#1101;&#1090;&#1091; &#1090;&#1088;&#1086;&#1087;&#1082;&#1091; &#1084;&#1091;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077;&#1077;&#1074; &#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1103; &#1076;&#1086; &#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072;. &#1071; &#1085;&#1072;&#1095;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;&#1102; &#1095;&#1091;&#1074;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1101;&#1090;&#1072; &#1097;&#1077;&#1082;&#1086;&#1095;&#1072; &#1096;&#1091;&#1084;&#1080;&#1093;&#1072; &#1074;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1093; &#1087;&#1086; &#1084;&#1086;&#1080;&#1084; &#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1072;&#1084; &#1073;&#1099;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086; &#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1080;&#1084; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100;&#1102; &#1082; &#1084;&#1086;&#1077;&#1084;&#1091; &#1086;&#1090;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079;&#1091; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1083;&#1077; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1089;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1085;&#1072; &#1084;&#1085;&#1077;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099; &#1084;&#1091;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077;&#1080; &#1085;&#1072; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1084; &#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;. I &#1073;&#1099;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086; &#1088;&#1072;&#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1078;&#1072;&#1085;&#1088;&#1072; &#1080; &#1076;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1082; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077;, " fuck! ". &#1071; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1083;&#1077; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1075;&#1072;&#1102; &#1082; &#1084;&#1086;&#1077;&#1084;&#1091; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1091;, &#1093;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1102; &#1073;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1091;&#1102; &#1074;&#1072;&#1083;&#1102;&#1096;&#1082;&#1091; &#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1073;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;&#1075;&#1080; &#1080; &#1085;&#1072;&#1095;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;&#1102; &#1087;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1084;&#1091;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077;&#1077;&#1074; &#1097;&#1077;&#1090;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089; &#1084;&#1086;&#1080;&#1093; &#1085;&#1086;&#1075; &#1080; &#1080;&#1096;&#1072;&#1082;&#1072;. &#1071; &#1073;&#1099;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086; &#1090;&#1088;&#1103;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1102; &#1080;&#1079;&#1074;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1077; thingie &#1086;&#1073;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1082;&#1080; &#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072; &#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072; &#1080; &#1089;&#1080;&#1078;&#1091; &#1085;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1076; &#1074;&#1085;&#1080;&#1079; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099; &#1079;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1095;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1084;&#1086;&#1102; &#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1087;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1073;&#1072; &#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;. &#1044;&#1077;&#1081;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086; &#1074;&#1089;&#1086;&#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; &#1090;&#1086;!
> 
> 
> The translator of the Czars... Copy, paste, set "Russian to English" and enjoy.
> ...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 3, 2008)

_The sons of the prophet were hardy and bold,
And quite unaccustomed to fear,
But the bravest of these was a man, I am told
Named Abdul Abulbul Amir.

This son of the desert, in battle aroused,
Could spit twenty men on his spear.
A terrible creature, both sober and soused
Was Abdul Abulbul Amir.

When they needed a man to encourage the van,
Or to harass the foe from the rear,
Or to storm a redoubt, they had only to shout
For Abdul Abulbul Amir.

There are heroes aplenty and men known to fame
In the troops that were led by the Czar;
But the bravest of these was a man by the name
Of Ivan Skavinsky Skivar.

He could imitate Irving, play Euchre and pool
And perform on the Spanish Guitar.
In fact, quite the cream of the Muscovite team
Was Ivan Skavinsky Skivar.

The ladies all loved him, his rivals were few;
He could drink them all under the bar.
As gallant or tank, there was no one to rank
With Ivan Skavinsky Skivar.

One day this bold Russian had shouldered his gun
And donned his most truculent sneer
Downtown he did go, where he trod on the toe
Of Abdul Abulbul Amir

"Young man" quoth Bulbul, "has life grown so dull,
That you're anxious to end your career?
Vile infidel! Know, you have trod on the toe
Of Abdul Abulbul Amir."

"So take your last look at the sunshine and brook
And send your regrets to the Czar;
By this I imply you are going to die,
Mr. Ivan Skavinsky Skivar."

Quoth Ivan, "My friend, your remarks, in the end,
Will avail you but little, I fear,
For you ne'er will survive to repeat them alive,
Mr. Abdul Abulbul Amir!"

Then this bold mameluke drew his trusty chibouque
With a cry of "Allah Akbar!"
And with murderous intent, he ferociously went
For Ivan Skavinsky Skivar.

Then they parried and thrust and they side-stepped and cussed
'Till their blood would have filled a great pot.
The philologist blokes, who seldom crack jokes,
Say that hash was first made on that spot.

They fought all that night, 'neath the pale yellow moon;
The din, it was heard from afar;
And great multitudes came, so great was the fame
of Abdul and Ivan Skivar.

As Abdul's long knife was extracting the life -
In fact, he was shouting "Huzzah!" - -
He felt himself struck by that wily Kalmuck,
Count Ivan Skavinsky Skivar.

The sultan drove by in his red-breasted fly,
Expecting the victor to cheer;
But he only drew nigh to hear the last sigh
Of Abdul Abulbul Amir.

Czar Petrovich, too, in his spectacles blue
Rode up in his new crested car.
He arrived just in time to exchange a last line
With Ivan Skavinsky Skivar.

A loud-sounding splash from the Danube was heard
Resounding o'er meadows afar;
It came from the sack fitting close to the back
Of Ivan Skavinsky Skovar.

There's a tomb rises up where the blue Danube flows;
Engraved there in characters clear;
"Ah stranger, when passing, please pray for the soul
Of Abdul Abulbul Amir."

A Muscovite maiden her lone vigil keeps,
"Neath the light of the pale polar star;
And the name that she murmurs as oft as she weeps
Is Ivan Skavinsky Skivar._- Abdul Abulbul Amir, by Percy French (1877)​


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 3, 2008)

*SEVERAL* T.A.T.u CD's and I am just ever so _slightly_ obsessed with them! As far as their "quasi-lesbionic" status, I would aver with Admiral Snackbar, that they passed that level of innocence many, many years ago.. We are talking....gulp....yes...full blown....yes....lesbians! Oooooh...I am sooooo jealous! I just love Russian rockstar techno-goddesses! Ahem. I am going back to my Lodge-room of Solitude to ponder all of this and to listen to some Gogol Bardello...it may save my life! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_81l4DXlwM



Dr. P Marshall said:


> AAHHHHH!!!!!! &#1055;&#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1084;&#1091;????!!!!!!WHY?????:doh::doh::doh::doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment tatu3.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 4, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> *SEVERAL* T.A.T.u CD's and I am just ever so _slightly_ obsessed with them! As far as their "quasi-lesbionic" status, I would aver with Admiral Snackbar, that they passed that level of innocence many, many years ago.. We are talking....gulp....yes...full blown....yes....lesbians! Oooooh...I am sooooo jealous! I just love Russian rockstar techno-goddesses! Ahem. I am going back to my Lodge-room of Solitude to ponder all of this and to listen to some Gogol Bardello...it may save my life!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_81l4DXlwM



Oh man, now I have to change my position on t.a.T.u as well? :doh: This really isn't fair. 

&#1041;&#1083;&#1080;&#1078;&#1077; &#1080; &#1073;&#1083;&#1080;&#1078;&#1077; &#1082; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1094;&#1077; 3....


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 4, 2008)

....how about that *Yelena Thrillskaya*??? How about her? AHA! I really admire a woman who can throw a punch like that! 
Oh....I suppose t.a.T.u you can skip without problems, but how about Szeki Kurva??? How about them? Eh?
I think my head is going to explode....oh dear.......

(We are getting closer and closer to page three...they will never guess our secret plan...before it is too late! AHA!)



Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh man, now I have to change my position on t.a.T.u as well? :doh: This really isn't fair.
> 
> &#1041;&#1083;&#1080;&#1078;&#1077; &#1080; &#1073;&#1083;&#1080;&#1078;&#1077; &#1082; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1094;&#1077; 3....



http://www.myspace.com/prettyflowers
http://www.omnium.com/balkans/szeki.html 

View attachment yelea thrillskaya.jpg


View attachment szeki.jpg


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 4, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> I am going back to my Lodge-room of Solitude to ponder all of this and to listen to some Gogol Bardello...it may save my life!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_81l4DXlwM



I hope Gogol Bardello is something like a Russian Weird Al Yankovic, because I think I just had to pour bleach in my ears.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 4, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I hope Gogol Bardello is something like a Russian Weird Al Yankovic, because I think I just had to pour bleach in my ears.



You dare to speak against Gogol Bordello!!!!!! Those are fighting words Snackbar.  


And I still stand by Siberia's favorite surf beat band. 

View attachment button2007-Better.jpg


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 4, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You dare to speak against Gogol Bordello!!!!!! Those are fighting words Snackbar.
> 
> And I still stand by Siberia's favorite surf beat band.



Why must Russian bands look and sound so _foreign_? I want a foreign band that sounds like it DOESN'T belong on the Ferris Bueller soundtrack.

I just equated this song with an audio equivalent of bamboo under the fingernails. I have a right to critique someone's choice of music in MY terms; I make no claim as to what that person's individual tastes are based on their music. I love Leon Redbone for frak's sake, and I already HATE bluegrass!

I am sure Gogol may have other tracks that don't violate the Geneva Conventions


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 4, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Why must Russian bands look and sound so _foreign_?



How dare they!



> I just equated this song with an audio equivalent of bamboo under the fingernails. I have a right to critique someone's choice of music in MY terms; I make no claim as to what that person's individual tastes are based on their music. I love Leon Redbone for frak's sake, and I already HATE bluegrass!
> 
> I am sure Gogol may have other tracks that don't violate the Geneva Conventions



Dude, I think you've been in Hyde Park for too long.


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 4, 2008)

Down in the trenches...fightin' for the right to be Gogol! Yeah! As a matter of fact, I was riding the SF MUNI light rail the other day and I spotted a young, exceedlingly _hip_ attractive young woman wearing a great big "Gogol Bordello" patch on her black leather jacket...I gave her the universal thumb's up and there was instant recognition of our mutual hipness and ok-ness with each other! No date ensued though...I am still an ancient old goat! Ahem! OK so Gogol Bordello also came up in talking with one of the dudes in our IT department who has his own band (who in SF _doesn't_ have their own band, I ask you?) and we just went on for minutes and minutes rhapsodizing about Gogol and Messer Chups and the fabulous slavic-ness of it all! Now, he comes from a Slavic family history, while I am IRISH to the hilt...but yet, Gogol brought us together in a post-slacker SF sort of way to a greater understanding of how I still owe him binders and binders of those annoying computer forms! 
But, now , the actual thought behind my post...*Red Elvises are actually playing here in San Francisco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

July 5 Sat San Francisco CA Slim's 333 11th Street (415)255-0333 

So, is it, like, uhhhhhh....a date, or what?????????????????? :smitten::wubu:*


Dr. P Marshall said:


> You dare to speak against Gogol Bordello!!!!!! Those are fighting words Snackbar.
> 
> 
> And I still stand by Siberia's favorite surf beat band.



View attachment untitled.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 4, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Down in the trenches...fightin' for the right to be Gogol! Yeah! As a matter of fact, I was riding the SF MUNI light rail the other day and I spotted a young, exceedlingly _hip_ attractive young woman wearing a great big "Gogol Bordello" patch on her black leather jacket...I gave her the universal thumb's up and there was instant recognition of our mutual hipness and ok-ness with each other! No date ensued though...I am still an ancient old goat! Ahem! OK so Gogol Bordello also came up in talking with one of the dudes in our IT department who has his own band (who in SF _doesn't_ have their own band, I ask you?) and we just went on for minutes and minutes rhapsodizing about Gogol and Messer Chups and the fabulous slavic-ness of it all! Now, he comes from a Slavic family history, while I am IRISH to the hilt...but yet, Gogol brought us together in a post-slacker SF sort of way to a greater understanding of how I still owe him binders and binders of those annoying computer forms!
> But, now , the actual thought behind my post...*Red Elvises are actually playing here in San Francisco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> July 5 Sat San Francisco CA Slim's 333 11th Street (415)255-0333
> ...



Oh, now you tell me. Geez!!! It's a holiday weekend.  That would have been like the event of the century or something. Sad Dr. P must go cry now.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 4, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> How dare they!
> Dude, I think you've been in Hyde Park for too long.


Well, it's hard to fight the good fight against abject ignorance and stupidity without a trickle of it getting on me. :blush:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 4, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> the standup he did on Rodney Dangerfield's Comedy Show (HBO, circa 1983).



If only these guys had shown up a year earlier, they may have aborted the whole Yakov invasion...WOLVERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINES








Yakov said:


> Homosexuality in Russia is a crime and the punishment is seven years in prison, locked up with the other men. There is a three year waiting list.


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 4, 2008)

...as always, your encyclopaedic knowledge of fab culture saves the day with grace and style! "Red Dawn"...for some weird reason, I *actually *_was_ thinking about that movie on Monday with no discernable reason whatsoever....I would take this as a genuine case of "Dimensions Praecox"......oooooooh, my psychiatric humor is sharper than a slab of really old Russian cheese? 

Why, oh why is it taking soooooooo incredibly long to get to page three? 

View attachment reddawn_120704.gif


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 4, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> If only these guys had shown up a year earlier, they may have aborted the whole Yakov invasion...WOLVERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINES





Windom Earle said:


> ...as always, your encyclopaedic knowledge of fab culture saves the day with grace and style! "Red Dawn"...for some weird reason, I *actually *_was_ thinking about that movie on Monday with no discernable reason whatsoever....I would take this as a genuine case of "Dimensions Praecox"......oooooooh, my psychiatric humor is sharper than a slab of really old Russian cheese?
> 
> Why, oh why is it taking soooooooo incredibly long to get to page three?



You have soothed my aching heart.:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 4, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I am tired of being the lone voice of reason adrift in a sea of references to lame observational comedy about a country that no longer exists. So, I'm throwing it out to the community as a whole. Is there or is there not ever an appropriate time for a Yakov Smirnoff reference?



Re: the poll questions, I don't know who he is and I don't care that much but I don't want you to get a life unless you really want one.



Jack Skellington said:


> I never tire of dated 80s references. I say bring on the Emo Phillips jokes too.



Emo Phillips was pretty cool. Why do we not hear about him today (except here?) Why does he not post on Dimensions?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 4, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Re: the poll questions, I don't know who he is and I don't care that much but I don't want you to get a life unless you really want one.
> 
> 
> 
> Emo Phillips was pretty cool. Why do we not hear about him today (except here?) Why does he not post on Dimensions?



OMG!!!!! We FINALLY made it to page 3. And thank you for respecting my right to have no life whatsoever, so many people seem to think I should get one.:bow:


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 4, 2008)

I just noticed there on your signature that it now says "17" shopping days left....yesterday, it was "18".....17 shopping days left to...July 20th!!! Ahhhhhhh that would be the celebration of the beginning of Air mail service between New York City and San Francisco in 1921. Of course. 
 :smitten:



Dr. P Marshall said:


> You have soothed my aching heart.:wubu::wubu:



View attachment cotton2.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 4, 2008)

Always the forger of new paths and protector of the protectorless; your good grace and munificence shine through, as always....uhhhh...what exactly were we talking about here? Ahhhhhhh...yes...Dr. P's fabulous lifeosityness and her outstanding positions on the Yakov Smirnoff problems. Yes! You, sir, are correct as always! Huzzah!  
Emo....Yakov......Emo.....Yakov......Emo......Yakov! YES! I can see it all now! The comeback tour of the New Millenium...!



Santaclear said:


> Re: the poll questions, I don't know who he is and I don't care that much but I don't want you to get a life unless you really want one.
> 
> Emo Phillips was pretty cool. Why do we not hear about him today (except here?) Why does he not post on Dimensions?



View attachment comeback.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm anti-Yakov. I have the best sidekick EVER! 

Keep fighting the fight!!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 4, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ...as always, your encyclopaedic knowledge of fab culture saves the day with grace and style! "Red Dawn"...for some weird reason, I *actually *_was_ thinking about that movie on Monday with no discernable reason whatsoever....I would take this as a genuine case of "Dimensions Praecox"......oooooooh, my psychiatric humor is sharper than a slab of really old Russian cheese?



I find that Red Dawn and our friend Yakov are not so different from each other. Years may pass and neither will cross you mind, then someone will say something about how screwed up America is, and you look at them and with your best Russian accent say, "What a country" or your working on your car and someone ask you a question and you best Col. Tanner impression you say "You'll learn all about that when you grow up, now get up there and piss in the radiator" The looks are priceless, simply priceless.
Don't sell youself short on the psychiatric humor either. I thoroughly enjoy your posts, and often find my self reading them in the voice of the great "Master Thespian" 









Dr. P Marshall said:


> You have soothed my aching heart.:wubu::wubu:


:blush: Awwww shucks, glad I could help. Only about what 17 more posts to page 4


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 4, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm anti-Yakov. I have the best sidekick EVER!
> 
> Keep fighting the fight!!!!



Right on Soul Reaper!!!!:wubu:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 4, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> ...
> And I still stand by Siberia's favorite surf beat band.








I always thought the plural of Elvis was Elvi...?



If that "You know you are old..." thread ever gets resurrected, I'm going to add... "when you understand Cold War humor".


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 4, 2008)

re: the title of your post: &#1041;&#1083;&#1080;&#1078;&#1077; &#1080; &#1073;&#1083;&#1080;&#1078;&#1077; &#1082; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1094;&#1077; 2....

What are you doing?? You can't take pages out! That's cheating.



fa_man_stan said:


> I always thought the plural of Elvis was Elvi...?



I do not know my Elvis plurals. In Russian they're Elvisy (OK, my transliterating stinks, but you get the idea.)


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 4, 2008)

...is "mooseicasesses", but Elvis takes a completely different form...Elvis, becomes "Elvises" and Bob Dobbs becomes three separate Sumos! See? Easy!

I threw in the cute postcard because it made me feel all fuzzy and such! I hope it does the same for you and yours too!



fa_man_stan said:


> I always thought the plural of Elvis was Elvi...?
> 
> If that "You know you are old..." thread ever gets resurrected, I'm going to add... "when you understand Cold War humor".



View attachment threesumobob.jpg


View attachment 200712201120.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 4, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> re: the title of your post: &#1041;&#1083;&#1080;&#1078;&#1077; &#1080; &#1073;&#1083;&#1080;&#1078;&#1077; &#1082; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1094;&#1077; 2....
> 
> What are you doing?? You can't take pages out! That's cheating.
> 
> ...



How about...

"2 &#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074;&#1072;&#1103;" (I'm at the mercy of Babblefish...)










Windom Earle said:


> ...is "mooseicasesses", but Elvis takes a completely different form...Elvis, becomes "Elvises" and Bob Dobbs becomes three separate Sumos! See? Easy!
> 
> I threw in the cute postcard because it made me feel all fuzzy and such! I hope it does the same for you and yours too!



Love the postcard Windom... but I stand by my Elvi reference!  :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 4, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Love the postcard Windom... but I stand by my Elvi reference!  :bow:



Very nice Stan, but would you stand by _this_ Elvi reference?





Or this non plural Elvis reference?.. "Hail to the King, Baby!!!"


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 4, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> How about...
> 
> "2 &#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074;&#1072;&#1103;" (I'm at the mercy of Babblefish...)
> 
> ...



Ahhh! I understand. "&#1041;&#1083;&#1080;&#1078;&#1077; &#1080; &#1073;&#1083;&#1080;&#1078;&#1077; &#1082; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1094;&#1077; 2" means "closer and closer to page 2" so I thought you were taking us farther away from our collective goal(yes that was lame Soviet humor, take that Yakov!)by going from 3 to 2. I thought you were trying to get out of wearing the hat in this ridiculous heat and humidity and were confusing the page issue. I guess I was giving you credit for being wily and insidious when you are not.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 4, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ...is "mooseicasesses", but Elvis takes a completely different form...Elvis, becomes "Elvises" and Bob Dobbs becomes three separate Sumos! See? Easy!
> 
> I threw in the cute postcard because it made me feel all fuzzy and such! I hope it does the same for you and yours too!



Oh and happy new year to you too Windom. (That 's what the Russian post card says for those who don't want to Babblefish their way through this thread.) Does the church of Bob Dobbs follow a different calendar that starts in July?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 4, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> I just noticed there on your signature that it now says "17" shopping days left....yesterday, it was "18".....17 shopping days left to...July 20th!!! Ahhhhhhh that would be the celebration of the beginning of Air mail service between New York City and San Francisco in 1921. Of course.
> :smitten:



Good guess! BUT the countdown is actually for the east coast so it rolled over at 9 our time. It is counting down to July 21st, which, I'm sure you know, is Monkey Day.


----------



## Carl1h (Jul 4, 2008)

I get my cultural kitsch more from Scandinavia than from Russia, but I can still look to Finland, that unique place where the two cultures meet and remind you all of this:






_On June 12, 1993, Audience of 70.000 people witnessed a historical event on the Senate Square in Helsinki. Leningrad Cowboys performed for the first time together with the 100 singers, 40 musicians and 20 dancers of the Alexandrov Red Army Chorus and Dance Ensemble, on the biggest stage ever seen in Finland.

In June 1993 the Leningrad Cowboys pulled off the most amazing production: a joint concert with the full 160-member Russian Red Army Ensemble, which the Variety magazine called "the most incongruous - and inspired - crosscultural pairing since Nureyev danced with Miss Piggy"._

Because I have as much space as I want (and in no way related to filling five pages), I'll post a bunch of links to youtube clips of the show. 

Delilah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhIMEMDYxZE&feature=related

Gimme all Your Lovin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgjNq-Y8NGk

Kalinka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hrdBSzdN1w&feature=user

Just a Gigolo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zx31RnCMh4

Those Were the Days
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm0iQz24Aac

It's Only Rock and Roll
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHfQZs5Yx_I

Happy Together
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3l48_EGNdY

Knockin on Heaven's Door
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV6ETVQgob0

Let's Work Together
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-WqlwinPzI

Stairway to Heaven
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2yHNIzbBXI

Sweet Home Alabama
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UuFJoexdlU&feature=related

A little something there for about everyone.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 4, 2008)

Carl1h said:


> I get my cultural kitsch more from Scandinavia than from Russia, but I can still look to Finland, that unique place where the two cultures meet and remind you all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I own that DVD!!!! That's one of the best things ever put on film! And it counts, the Red Army Chorus is in it. And page 4 is even more elusive than page 3 was!!!!!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 4, 2008)

I have invented a new word: Yankovician - The phenomenon where any existing music can be instantly reimagined as new and entertaining simply by pumping it through an accordion with a polka beat.

I will say the hairstyles on the Leningrad Cowboys are uber cool.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 5, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


>



Props for the Duke Nukem reference.


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 5, 2008)

The Church follows the ancient calendrical tradtitions of the Epopts of uhhhhh...ahhhh. the Epopts of EASTER ISLAND...yeah, that's it...it's all about Easter Island, right? OK!!!



Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh and happy new year to you too Windom. (That 's what the Russian post card says for those who don't want to Babblefish their way through this thread.) Does the church of Bob Dobbs follow a different calendar that starts in July?



View attachment DDS11.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 5, 2008)

...on *December 14th*! AHA! Dr. P. Marshall.....I have discerned that you indeed, verily, truly, come from an ALTERNATE UNIVERSE where time is displaced by precisely a...uhhhh.bunch of days! AHA! I knew it! You were like, too awesomely cool to come from this one! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_Day



Dr. P Marshall said:


> Good guess! BUT the countdown is actually for the east coast so it rolled over at 9 our time. It is counting down to July 21st, which, I'm sure you know, is Monkey Day.



View attachment amalgamd14.jpg


View attachment 2119876952_473fd0d916.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 5, 2008)

Wowzers! The usually wordy Windom/Obesus is silent in awe! :bow:



Carl1h said:


> I get my cultural kitsch more from Scandinavia than from Russia, but I can still look to Finland, that unique place where the two cultures meet and remind you all of this:


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 5, 2008)

We are, in our universe, already here on page four....but, since you exist in another universe where people buy their hamburgers at strange duck-shaped McDonalds restaurants, it might be page TWO!!!! AHA!!!!!



Dr. P Marshall said:


> I own that DVD!!!! That's one of the best things ever put on film! And it counts, the Red Army Chorus is in it. And page 4 is even more elusive than page 3 was!!!!!!!



View attachment mcduck+russian+mcdonalds.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 5, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ...on *December 14th*! AHA! Dr. P. Marshall.....I have discerned that you indeed, verily, truly, come from an ALTERNATE UNIVERSE where time is displaced by precisely a...uhhhh.bunch of days! AHA! I knew it! You were like, too awesomely cool to come from this one!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_Day




Scroll down to the bottom of the page of this link(quickly, or you will be blinded by the cuteness) Apparently the Americans celebrate Monkey day on July 21st. But really, maybe we should just celebrate it twice. Even better, no?


http://www.primatestore.com/forsale.asp


*But I still want my monkey on July 21st!


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 5, 2008)

I guess you don't live in an alternate universe after all. DARN! I was just getting all excited about having contacted someone from another universe. I suppose you just live in our boring old stupid universe too. Rats! 
Foiled again!
Maybe you have some Yeti relatives, perhaps????? 



Dr. P Marshall said:


> Scroll down to the bottom of the page of this link(quickly, or you will be blinded by the cuteness) Apparently the Americans celebrate Monkey day on July 21st. But really, maybe we should just celebrate it twice. Even better, no?
> 
> 
> http://www.primatestore.com/forsale.asp
> ...



View attachment iwantyou.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 5, 2008)

Maybe that explains why Uncle Mike never seemed to need a coat. 

View attachment snowbeast_yeti.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 5, 2008)

Brings us completely full circle back to Stanislaw Szukalski, Polish artist aka the "God among kooks"...with his zany ideas of Yeti and the insane science of Zermatism! AHA!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanisław_Szukalski

Zermatism : is a form of pseudoscience which was intended to show that all languages came originally from a single ancient language (founded on Easter Island after Noah's Deluge) and that all art could be distilled down to a single series of universal symbols. The theory was conceived by a man called Stanislav Szukalski who was born in Gidle in Poland around 1893 and died in 1987. "According to his theory, differences in races and cultures were due primarily to inter-species breeding between near-perfect ancestral beings and the Yetinsyn (humanoid creatures reputed to live in remote Himalayan valleys which some people call Abominable Snowmen

http://www.paranormality.com/zermatism.shtml

AND...you will ask me...what does all of this have to do with Yakov Smirnoff??? Well, after his death, Szukalski's ashes were scattered over EASTER ISLAND!!!! AHA!! AHA! AHA! Yakov Smirnoff, whose 2005 theatre extravaganza is CLEARLY using the ideas of Szukalski to create a phantasmagorical display of Zermatism in action! AHA! I rest my case. Smirnoff is clearly a dangerous and obsessed man, who will not rest until the world is ruled by Yeti! Yeti from EASTER ISLAND!



Dr. P Marshall said:


> Maybe that explains why Uncle Mike never seemed to need a coat.



View attachment mermaid-szukalski-1940s.jpg


View attachment yakov2a.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 5, 2008)

Carl1h said:


> I get my cultural kitsch more from Scandinavia than from Russia, but I can still look to Finland, that unique place where the two cultures meet and remind you all of this:
> ...



Very cool music and videos Carl!

My "Soviet" connection is from relatives that lived in East Germany... speaking of which Marshall... on page 10, I'll post a piccie of me driving a Trabant!








Our 5 year... er ah... 5 page plan will bear fruit very soon... Fuzzy Russian hat has been dusted off, camera is at the ready...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 5, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> My "Soviet" connection is from relatives that lived in East Germany... speaking of which Marshall... on page 10, I'll post a piccie of me driving a Trabant!



You're such a tease! I envy you Stan, I was too young to drive during my stint behind the Iron Curtain. But I always dreamed of driving the ten year old Volga GAZ-24 with the broken seat belts and the door that dented when you kicked it shut. Ah..... Superior Soviet craftsmanship. (Frighteningly, some people still own and drive those things!)



The five page plan is progressing nicely. Smile pretty Stan. 

View attachment VolgaLviv1.JPG


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 5, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You're such a tease! I envy you Stan, I was too young to drive during my stint behind the Iron Curtain. But I always dreamed of driving the ten year old Volga GAZ-24 with the broken seat belts and the door that dented when you kicked it shut. Ah..... Superior Soviet craftsmanship. (Frighteningly, some people still own and drive those things!)
> 
> 
> 
> The five page plan is progressing nicely. Smile pretty Stan.



One of my uncles had a Lada...


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 5, 2008)

Skoda's were basically a Czechoslovakian Corvair ya know...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 5, 2008)

For me personally, it's all about the Moskvitch 408. But I'm a bit of an elitist by nature. 

View attachment MosseLviv2.JPG


----------



## olwen (Jul 5, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I am tired of being the lone voice of reason adrift in a sea of references to lame observational comedy about a country that no longer exists. But I try to be reasonable and open minded around here and so I have decided to see if MAYBE, just maybe I need to rethink my position. So, I'm throwing it out to the community as a whole. Is there or is there not ever an appropriate time for a Yakov Smirnoff reference? Oh, and I included a third category for those of you who like to vote on issues about which you are uninformed. I want this bold experiment in democracy to be fair, after all.
> 
> Once the community has spoken, I promise to abide by your decision. But just remember, if you vote in favor of me shutting up, you have only yourselves to blame for what happens.
> 
> ...




In communist russia polls poll you! Yeah, I know that was lame, so I voted no. My ukranian best friend would probably agree. Vote no on Yakov Smirnoff.


----------



## olwen (Jul 5, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I never tire of dated 80s references. I say bring on the Emo Phillips jokes too.



Oh no please don't. I beg of you.


----------



## olwen (Jul 5, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ...is "mooseicasesses", but Elvis takes a completely different form...Elvis, becomes "Elvises" and Bob Dobbs becomes three separate Sumos! See? Easy!
> 
> I threw in the cute postcard because it made me feel all fuzzy and such! I hope it does the same for you and yours too!



Bears, rockets, bunnies, prepubescent cosmonauts, and snow??? WTF? Now I'm scared and confused.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 5, 2008)

Is this thread EVER gonna get to 5 pages???? *heavy sigh*


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 5, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Skoda's were basically a Czechoslovakian Corvair ya know...



I understand the windows in those early Skodas were mainly for show - hard to see through - so they had to stick their heads out like that to see. The later models had clear windows.


----------



## LalaCity (Jul 5, 2008)

There is indeed an appropriate context for a Yakov Smirnoff reference: to remind the world that Ukrainians are better than Russians because Ukraine would never have produced someone so lame.

Plus, Ukraine has the hottest politicians -- well, at least Viktor Yushchenko _used_ to be hot before being, you know, poisoned, and stuff...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 5, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> There is indeed an appropriate context for a Yakov Smirnoff reference: to remind the world that Ukrainians are better than Russians because Ukraine would never have produced someone so lame.
> 
> Plus, Ukraine has the hottest politicians -- well, at least Viktor Yushchenko _used_ to be hot before being, you know, poisoned, and stuff...



OK, I see your point, but Yushchenko didn't have his own girl group.(Did he?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR3kW0p32cc


----------



## LalaCity (Jul 5, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> OK, I see your point, but Yushchenko didn't have his own girl group.(Did he?)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR3kW0p32cc



Ha! Russians think Putin is "hot" because he learned to kill a man with a sniper-like burst of well-aimed flatulence during his time in the KGB. That, and he shut down their free press -- an act which, to Russians, is like an aphrodisiac.

Find me another politician who has topped as many "Hot Heads of State" polls as Ukraine's Yulia Timoshenko! I dare you!

Another area in which Ukraine rulez over Russia is the dance...everyone knows the _hopak_ and assorted Cossack dances come originally from Ukraine and were stolen by the Russains. In fact, Russia stole basically _everything_ from the Ukraine, including food and literature.

Anyway, here's possibly the greatest thing ever posted on Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoQb8vb4blA


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 5, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Ha! Russians think Putin is "hot" because he learned to kill a man with a sniper-like burst of well-aimed flatulence during his time in the KGB. That, and he shut down their free press -- an act which, to Russians, is like an aphrodisiac.
> 
> Find me another politician who has topped as many "Hot Heads of State" polls as Ukraine's Yulia Timoshenko! I dare you!
> 
> ...



:bow::bow::bow::bow: to your youtube skills


----------



## olwen (Jul 5, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Ha! Russians think Putin is "hot" because he learned to kill a man with a sniper-like burst of well-aimed flatulence during his time in the KGB. That, and he shut down their free press -- an act which, to Russians, is like an aphrodisiac.
> 
> Find me another politician who has topped as many "Hot Heads of State" polls as Ukraine's Yulia Timoshenko! I dare you!
> 
> ...



You got served yo! Ruskie style. That video IS awesome.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 5, 2008)

olwen said:


> You got served yo! Ruskie style. That video IS awesome.



True, and now is probably the time to bring up that Yakov Smirnoff was born in Odessa, which is where? Yes. Ukraine. So, I guess they are superior to Russia in every way since the board is overwhelmingly pro Smirnoff. But I"m not making my official concession until Stan coughs up that picture.


----------



## LalaCity (Jul 5, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Yakov Smirnoff was born in Odessa, which is where? Yes. Ukraine.



Errr...

Yes!

And _that _is further proof that Ukraine is superior to Russia because Yakov Smirnoff is clearly the greatest comedian the world has ever known!

Of course, he could only have come from Ukraine!


----------



## olwen (Jul 5, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> True, and now is probably the time to bring up that Yakov Smirnoff was born in Odessa, which is where? Yes. Ukraine. So, I guess they are superior to Russia in every way since the board is overwhelmingly pro Smirnoff. But I"m not making my official concession until Stan coughs up that picture.



I have to agree with you about Ukranian superiority if only because my best friend is Hot. If he were into bbws I'd be all over that and he knows it too. Don't even get me started about how turned on I get when he starts speaking Russian whenever his folks call when I'm around. I just can't argue with genetics, or guys with sexy accents either. 

View attachment 45389
View attachment 45390


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, since this appears to be the thread for all things Russian, allow me to post (I voted NO on the Yakov Smirnoff)... allow me to post this adorable Soviet version of Winnie the Pooh.

Vinni Puh

Note that he is called Vinni Puh in Russian.

And Piglet is called Pyatachok.

It's just too funny and cute not to share, OK?

(I hope Dr. P doesn't mind.)

If anyone speaks Russian and can translate the song, I'd love to know what it says.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuBzKV6XgvA


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 6, 2008)

OK, this is going to look like nonsense, but I'm pretty sure that's the point. I don't remember the entire cartoon, but I know when he was coming up the hill the narrator said something to the effect of "he was a poet and he was always composing poems and songs." So that's what he's doing and it doesn't really make much sense. There's a section that's not really easy to translate, but another Russian speaker suggested the noisey songs and yappy songs and things like that. They're little kid type words. Or just general noise making, I guess you'd say. The "But also" is at the point where he stops and turns to look "at the camera" and the part about not getting thin is when he gets to the bees and the honey. (and yeah, that's kind of ironic, I guess) And I took some liberties to make it sound less awkward (used "what he is doing" instead of "with what he is occupied", etc,) but I don't think it worked. If you want a more awkward, direct translation, I have included the Russian so you can run it through Stan's translator. And the word for "light" can also mean "society" or "world", but I'm guessing the translator will tell you Winnie "lives well in the light".:huh:


If I scratch the back of my head it doesn't matter
Sawdust is in my head-yes, yes, yes
But although in there are noisy songs and yappy songs
and noisy songs and yappy songs

But also:
Noisy songs and, puffing songs and huffing songs
I compose OK sometimes- yes!
He lives well in the world
Vinni Puh!
That is why he sings these songs aloud
and it is not important what he is doing
if he does not start to get thin
but you see he does not start to get thin
if of course at the right time he is fortified
Yes!

trum, purum, purum, pum, pum, pum

And for those who don't trust me:

&#1045;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1103; &#1095;&#1077;&#1096;&#1091; &#1074; &#1079;&#1072;&#1090;&#1099;&#1083;&#1082;&#1077; -
&#1053;&#1077; &#1073;&#1077;&#1076;&#1072;!
&#1042; &#1075;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1077;&#1081; &#1086;&#1087;&#1080;&#1083;&#1082;&#1080;,
&#1044;&#1072;, &#1076;&#1072;, &#1076;&#1072;.
&#1053;&#1086; &#1093;&#1086;&#1090;&#1103; &#1090;&#1072;&#1084; &#1080; &#1086;&#1087;&#1083;&#1080;&#1082;&#1080;,
&#1053;&#1086; &#1082;&#1088;&#1080;&#1095;&#1072;&#1083;&#1082;&#1080; &#1080; &#1074;&#1086;&#1087;&#1080;&#1083;&#1082;&#1080;,
&#1053;&#1086; &#1082;&#1088;&#1080;&#1095;&#1072;&#1083;&#1082;&#1080; &#1080; &#1074;&#1086;&#1087;&#1080;&#1083;&#1082;&#1080;,

&#1040; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1078;&#1077;:
&#1064;&#1091;&#1084;&#1077;&#1083;&#1082;&#1080;, &#1087;&#1099;&#1093;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1082;&#1080; &#1080; &#1089;&#1086;&#1087;&#1077;&#1083;&#1082;&#1080;,-
&#1057;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080;&#1085;&#1080;&#1102; &#1103; &#1085;&#1077;&#1087;&#1083;&#1086;&#1093;&#1086; &#1080;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072;.
&#1044;&#1072;!!!!

&#1061;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1086; &#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090; &#1085;&#1072; &#1089;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077;
&#1042;&#1080;&#1085;&#1080;&#1080;-&#1055;&#1091;&#1093;!
&#1054;&#1090;&#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1077;&#1090; &#1086;&#1085; &#1101;&#1090;&#1080;
&#1055;&#1077;&#1089;&#1085;&#1080; &#1074;&#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1093;!

&#1048; &#1085;&#1077; &#1074;&#1072;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086;, &#1095;&#1077;&#1084; &#1086;&#1085; &#1079;&#1072;&#1085;&#1103;&#1090;,
&#1045;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1086;&#1085; &#1093;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090;&#1100; &#1085;&#1077; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077;&#1090;,
&#1040; &#1074;&#1077;&#1076;&#1100; &#1086;&#1085; &#1093;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090;&#1100; &#1085;&#1077; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077;&#1090;,
&#1045;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1077;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086;...
&#1042;&#1086;&#1074;&#1088;&#1077;&#1084;&#1103; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1088;&#1077;&#1087;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100;&#1089;&#1103;...

&#1044;&#1072;!!!!

&#1058;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;-&#1087;&#1091;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;-&#1087;&#1091;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;-&#1087;&#1091;&#1084;&#1087;&#1091;&#1084;&#1087;&#1091;&#1084;!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 6, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I understand the windows in those early Skodas were mainly for show - hard to see through - so they had to stick their heads out like that to see. The later models had clear windows.



The Czechoslovakians had better tasting cola compared to many of the eastern block countries, but true, the quality of their glass was a different story.



Dr. P Marshall said:


> For me personally, it's all about the Moskvitch 408. But I'm a bit of an elitist by nature.



You have fine taste in cars Marshall... my uncle had a Moskvitch!







I must say, for a lady your knowledge of Soviet era cars is very impressive! :bow: If not for my being married, I'd say downright... arousing. :wubu:


Here are a couple of other pictures I took on my visits to East Germany.
This is a photo of my aunt's apartment building... Just for the record, my camera was level...







Camping East German style... Notice the wall around the campsite...







I was so impressed by your knowledge of Soviet era cars Marshall, I decided to post this early. Here I am driving my cousin's Trabant.




















Last but not least... here is me wearing my fuzzy Russian hat:














Just kidding...




















































Here I am:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 6, 2008)

Yakov actually has some insightful quotes Marshall...

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/y/yakov_smirnoff.html


Yakov and I even have the same date of birth! I'm liking this guy more and more, your thread has helped me discover this! :bow:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 6, 2008)

The community has spoken, and Stan did right by me, so.......
In Soviet Russia, life get you!



*and yes, I ran that through the official Yakov Smirnoff joke generator 

View attachment 72307246.RuGyJlJx.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 6, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> The Czechoslovakians had better tasting cola compared to many of the eastern block countries, but true, the quality of their glass was a different story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool pictures Stan! I need to scan all my old photos and stuff in. Your aunt's housing block was much snazzier than the one where I stayed in Krasnodar. We did not have colorful balconies. But we did have a mural of Lenin that ran up the entire side of the building. I wish I was joking about that. Although, it did make it harder to get lost.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 6, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> If I scratch the back of my head it doesn't matter
> Sawdust is in my head-yes, yes, yes
> But although in there are noisy songs and yappy songs
> and noisy songs and yappy songs
> ...



Thanks, Dr. P. I'm simply in love with Vinni, having found him recently while looking for another Soviet cartoon.

I love the lyrics to his song, and I love the voice. I also love his attitude. He's a smartypants. And it's apropos that he doesnt' want to get thin, for Dimensions, I mean.

There is another cartoon showing him eating so much that he gets stuck in a hole. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Thanks, Dr. P. I'm simply in love with Vinni, having found him recently while looking for another Soviet cartoon.
> 
> I love the lyrics to his song, and I love the voice. I also love his attitude. He's a smartypants. And it's apropos that he doesnt' want to get thin, for Dimensions, I mean.
> 
> ...



No problem. I sometimes think of Winnie(or Vinni) as everyone's favorite gainer.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 6, 2008)

This thread has shown me that our needs for 80s pop culture references or clearly not being met. No doubt we will start seeing Mr. Belvedere and Charles in Charge threads starting up very soon.

I personally rarely pass up a chance to talk about Jem. Who was truly, truly, truly outrageous BTW.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 6, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> No doubt we will start seeing Mr. Belvedere and Charles in Charge threads starting up very soon.



Don't tempt me Skellington...........


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 6, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> This thread has shown me that our needs for 80s pop culture references or clearly not being met. No doubt we will start seeing Mr. Belvedere and Charles in Charge threads starting up very soon.
> 
> I personally rarely pass up a chance to talk about Jem. Who was truly, truly, truly outrageous BTW.



THUNDERCATS, HOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 6, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> THUNDERCATS, HOOOOO!!!!



Okay, now you've done it. I freaking love Thundercats. Gaze in slack jawed awe at my extreme obsessive nerdiness. 

View attachment tcatdisplay1.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 7, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Okay, now you've done it. I freaking love Thundercats. Gaze in slack jawed awe at my extreme obsessive nerdiness.



I.......um.......uh.....:bow:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 7, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Okay, now you've done it. I freaking love Thundercats. Gaze in slack jawed awe at my extreme obsessive nerdiness.


Oh we hatess you. Hatess you figuresss...

I had no idea there even WERE figures.

Now if I could get my hands on a forged replica of the Sword of Omens, I'd be a happy camper.

You do know they're making a CGI/live action version of the show, right?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 7, 2008)

And WTF is Mumm-Ra doing with a scimitar? He didn't use any weapons in the show from what I recall.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 8, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> And WTF is Mumm-Ra doing with a scimitar? He didn't use any weapons in the show from what I recall.



He actually did in a few episodes. It was called the Sword of Plundarr. It was kinda like the evil version of the Sword of Omens.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 8, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> He actually did in a few episodes. It was called the Sword of Plundarr. It was kinda like the evil version of the Sword of Omens.


Must have been season 2, which I have on DVD but didn't watch too much.

I do recall when Mumm-Ra tricked the Lady of the Lake into giving up Excalibur (by posing as King Arthur), then it 'killed' the Sword of Omens by putting out the Eye of Thundera. Then Merlin came along and kicked Mumm-Ra's ass.

Good times. I am still curious as to which Thundercats episode is the "Spock's Brain" of the series.

I recall at one point some dude wrote an adult-themed comic book in a "What If?" style where the Wiley Twins were sex slaves to Mumm-R and Cheetara was chained in a dungeon and tortured by Slythe and the Mutants. I never found a copy of it though.

There was also a Superman/Thundercats crossover IIRC.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2008)

But if there's a Night Court reunion show you know Yakov is good for a Cameo appearance.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 8, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> But if there's a Night Court reunion show you know Yakov is good for a Cameo appearance.


And if only we can get Brent Spiner back as Bob. One of his best roles, IMHO.

"We haven't had this much fun since Aunt Tilly had her bloat suctioned."


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2008)

Just leave John Astin at home. Those googley eyes creep me out even if they were the key to his whole smarmy career.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 8, 2008)

You had to feel at least a little bit sorry for Smirnoff after the Soviet Union de-unionized. It was kinda like if Henny Youngman's wife died, Rodney Dangerfield suddenly started getting respect or Andrew Dice Clay's balls spontaneously fell off. Well, maybe not so much that last one? But, yeah, I think a YS reference is appropriate to describe anyone who has had a well established rug yanked out from under them. 

Anyway, the poor bastard works in Branson. What can we or anyone else do to punish or debase him further?


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 8, 2008)

This wouldn't have anything to do with Ivan Ivanovich would it?


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 8, 2008)

Because we need some graphics.

-Rhosty
(next slide, please)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> *This thread has shown me that our needs for 80s pop culture references or clearly not being met.*



What you talkin' bout Willis 
Now excuse me while I go try to solve my Rubik's cube while watching MTV, (when they still played music videos), while I check the time with my Swatch Watch, and work on my routine for Star Search.
"By the Power of Greyskull!!!!"


----------

